# Gemini Mega Dry Hitting and Not Wicking



## Jebula999 (27/9/16)

Sup Vapes,

I bought a Gemini Mega on Saturday and i have had a few builds in.

The first build i had in was with the stock coils that came with it, they were clapton coils and they seemed to work perfectly.


Since then i installed some SS316 parralel coils, some standard Ni80 coils, and now i have Ni80 Clapton coils.


I notice the drags getting dryer, even after leaving the tank sitting for 15min, the cotton is dry after one drag. I am running 0.32ohm claptons @45W. It's not hot at all and the cotton hasn't burnt, but the cotton is completely dry after one hit leading me to believe that the cotton is not wicking efficiently.

I have included some pictures to show off what my wicking looks like and to see if you guys can provide me with some help. As you can see, my cotton is bone dry after 2 drags.

If you guys are having no issues with the tank, and are Sub-Ohming with it at higher wattages, PLEASE post pictures of your wicking to give me and others an idea on what we should be doing.

PS: Juice flow was wide open, Air flow was wide open, 70/30 juice.


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/9/16)

@Jebula999 Maybe try dropping the cotton further down the juice channel holes..looks similiar to a OBS Crius and I drop mine down to about 3/4 way

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soutie (27/9/16)

That is exactly how I do mine and I get no dry hits. Unfortunately the Gemini is at home at the moment but ill post a few pics tonight. 
I literally cut the cotton to the base of the ring, soak the wick and gently lift it into the ring, making sure I don't jam it down. Maybe the cotton is too compressed under the ring and just not being able to wick?

Another option is to try the way @BigGuy does it, tried it his way and works great, But have gone back to my way though.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bigguy-videos.t23937/#post-415757

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (27/9/16)

What cotton are you using? 
I would also make the cotton a little longer, tapered into the juice holes.


----------



## Stosta (27/9/16)

ON a similar build deck I would attempt to get about 1/3 of my wick to the bottom of those channels, and cut the remaining 2/3 at the top. This way you have some of your cotton that will always be in the juice, and a larger portion to stop it from getting up into the airflow.


----------



## Soutie (27/9/16)

another consideration is the size of your coil. I wrap at 3mm on the Gemini and that amount of cotton is perfect for the juice holes. if you are wrapping larger maybe there is just too much cotton in behind the ring constricting the fibers from wicking.


----------



## Jebula999 (27/9/16)

Caramia said:


> What cotton are you using?
> I would also make the cotton a little longer, tapered into the juice holes.


Cotton Bacon.

I have had the Billow V2, Bellus and another RBA tank and none have had this problem with Cotton Bacon -_-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (27/9/16)

Soutie said:


> another consideration is the size of your coil. I wrap at 3mm on the Gemini and that amount of cotton is perfect for the juice holes. if you are wrapping larger maybe there is just too much cotton in behind the ring constricting the fibers from wicking.


Yeah i'm wrapping at 3mm. Thinking of maybe going down to 2.5mm to reduce the amount of cotton. Maybe the ring around the cotton is making it "Choke"


----------



## Jebula999 (27/9/16)

Trying again with the "Bow-Tie" Method...

Will see what happens.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jebula999 (27/9/16)

Half a tank of juice down and the Bow-Tie method seems to be keeping up.

Haven't tried to chain vape yet, waiting for the cotton to break in a tad.


Will update again later 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Soutie (27/9/16)

As promised, this is my wicking on the Gemini mega. Thing wicks beautifully and no dry hits at all. Have the cotton just behind the ring and not too tight there. Been running her for a few days with this build at 60J (the 350J chip works with joules) and can run the tank totally dry.

I've just put her on wattage Mode and at 55w She still wicks perfectly even after 4 consecutive hits. Vape is a little hot at this point but should be ok higher.

Excuse the pics, the phones camera is only that good close up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999 (28/9/16)

Well, one day down and no dry hits.
Seems to be wicking like a charm, did a 5 drag chain vape @50W and no burnt cotton.


----------

